# Ramirezi breeding!



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Greetings! Here I show you a compilation of breeding Ramirezi. Since hatched until this day that survivors have six months since birth. I hope you like it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z53BrnK2Q-A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S74qMq5-sA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNML6mWE8zY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryaKJTAJ6fQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXc_qoZHjfE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf7DFTjGx5I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWUt4pjxGQc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FP9Ehbhr1I


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

I've watched every single video and I really loved and enjoyed them! Thank you so much for sharing this with us. These are my favorite type of posts. Can't believe how they grew! Congratulations! You must be overwhelmed for so many grandchildren hah!!!
How many of the little ones did you get to breed?
The best for you and everyone in that lovely tank 

-Nancy


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> I've watched every single video and I really loved and enjoyed them! Thank you so much for sharing this with us. These are my favorite type of posts. Can't believe how they grew! Congratulations! You must be overwhelmed for so many grandchildren hah!!!
> How many of the little ones did you get to breed?
> The best for you and everyone in that lovely tank
> 
> -Nancy


Hola Nancy! Muchas Thank you!! Te conozco del otro foro de Acuarios.es.  Pues en total salieron 25. Lamentablemente murieron 3, vendí 4 y ahora me quedan 18 esperando por nuevos dueños jeje. Eres latina? Saludos!

PD: Los tres q murieron fue a causa de la temperatura del acuario ya q el calentador no funcionó en dos ocasiones, una pq me quede sin servicio eléctrico y la otra pq olvide encender el calentador


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Creo que todos estamos en los mismos foros jajaj!
Si te digo que mis padres son asiaticos, yo nacida en Argentina y actualmente viviendo en Estados Unidos, te mareas? jejej

Lamentablemente es comun perder a tan preciados seres en los ajustes del tanque, pero aun asi tuviste exito ya que te sobrevivieron un monton!
Me ha alegrado ver esos videos y saber que el spawning fue exitoso 
Te felicito!

Keep us updated! Antes de que el tanque te quede chico! jaj
Saludos!

N.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Creo que todos estamos en los mismos foros jajaj!
> Si te digo que mis padres son asiaticos, yo nacida en Argentina y actualmente viviendo en Estados Unidos, te mareas? jejej
> 
> Lamentablemente es comun perder a tan preciados seres en los ajustes del tanque, pero aun asi tuviste exito ya que te sobrevivieron un monton!
> ...


Wow me has llevado a recorrer el mundo jaja. Muy interesante! A mi me gustaria visitar muchos lugares tambn lastima q no tuve padres viajeros! jejej Pues si compañera la verdad q estos Ramis me sorprendieron en el momento q menos lo esperaba. Ya habia intentado q otra pareja saliera adelante con sus puestas pero no lo lograron y hasta el macho enfermo y luego de recuperarse no quizo mas a la hembra y la mató de estres! bueno, un total desastre. Pero luego como el q no quiere la cosa consegui esta otra pareja y los deje tranquilos en un acuario sin esperar nada de ellos y mira me sorprenden sacando adelante 25 alevines en su primera puesta! El problema es q no los he podido atender como quisiera por mi empleo por eso no se si notas q se han quedado chicos a pesar de q tienen ya 6 meses. Bueno Nancy creo q me botaran del foro si sigo hablando español pero prometo para la proxima practicar ingles contigo jaja. Cuidate mucho ya te ire contando como me va con estas curiosas y muy queridas criaturas jeje Bye See you Nancy!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Coral!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Was the first offspring randomly surprising?
25 pieces is there a good result.
The parent animals also look very vital and in the original colors. Like it a lot.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Arthur7 said:


> Was the first offspring randomly surprising?
> 25 pieces is there a good result.
> The parent animals also look very vital and in the original colors. Like it a lot.


Thank you Arthur! The parents get another egg laying yesterday! The first that gets 25 pieces was in October 2014. After October had two more but lost them. Greetings!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A very nice fish. Too complicated for me.
I am happy when others succeed.
Good conditions, but also happiness. Harmonizing parents.
Write everything good in, for later.
I congratulate.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Arthur7 said:


> A very nice fish. Too complicated for me.
> I am happy when others succeed.
> Good conditions, but also happiness. Harmonizing parents.
> Write everything good in, for later.
> I congratulate.


Thanks Arthur! Some fry are now reaching adulthood and measure about 2 inches. I give food 3-4 times a day and I prepare a homemade meal for fish, I will soon share the recipe. Greetings.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi! Here I show you a video of the breedings of my Ramirezi after three weeks of intensive feeding. Have 6 months old. What is their opinion? Greetings!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5OAyK34vMI


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I see living food animals. looks like daphnia.
Which food did you start? Micro? Artemia? Or dust lining (Cyclops nauplii and rotifers)? The have a nice size. Fast growing. More Success!


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

oh. no, no! ... Arthur, live food is not what you saw. These are particles, because this aquarium are outdoor and yesterday was windy and the aquarium is full of leaves and trees particles that I removed with the siphon.
I started feeding with rotifers alone. Then it was integrating the commercial food (flakes and granules), homemade food and bloodworns. I am currently giving homemade, commercial and bloodworns. Soon I will share the recipe for homemade food. Thanks.. Greetings!


----------

